# Hey guys



## EricDoggett (Aug 19, 2004)

Eric Doggett here. I am a composer/sound designer here in Austin. Web site is www.doggettstudios.com. I am actually announcing shortly that, along with another composer here in Austin, we are starting a new audio production company dedicated to music, sound and 'end-to-end' audio post..Cool!

Super thanks to Frederick getting this new resource set up!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 19, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Control, Eric!

For those who don't know Eric Doggett, he's a very talented composer and sound designer living in Austin. Go here for more info:

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/spotlightericdoggett.html

This forum is new and we're just now getting the word out. Any shameless plugs to others will be most appreciated! :D


----------

